# Specialty Plumbing Tools By Master Plumber



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

SEND ME A PM OR E-MAIL AND I WILL SEND BACK PICTURES OR THE MFG'S 

LINKS TO PRODUCT DESCRIPTIONS AND HOW TO GET YOUR WHOLESALE 

PRICES, THEN WE CAN TALK DETAILS AND MONEY :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

No thanks:thumbsup:


----------

